

Ask HN: Best way to find sales/biz dev people? - flavio87

We are about to launch a product that is sort similar to crazyegg.com but we believe will deliver much more value to ecommerce stores in helping them increase their sales.<p>We believe we can charge decent monthly fees for our product - and we believe almost every large ecommerce store should use our software (many are already using a competitor, which believe is inferiour)<p>how would you go about finding sales and/or biz dev people that could help us accelerate getting new customers as fast as possible?
ideally they'd be willing to work for commission only or equity+commission.<p>has anyone ever found people like this outside of their personal network? how did you do it?<p>If you're interested in hearing more about what we do (and maybe you're on of these 10'000 business people looking for technical cofounders :) please contact me at salestool2010 ( a t ) gmail.com
======
cgherb911
I would 1) attend networking events 2) go to trade shows 3) put up an ad on
craigslist 4) use social media (and hn) to network

Good luck -Chris (at) phonehalo.com

